# Soundproofing... Fiat Ducato



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone had any additional soundproofing fitted to their van.

Was it worth it?

cheers

bob :lol:


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Yes, Fitted soundproofing kit from http://www.noisekiller.co.uk/soundproofing2.htm 
posibly the best £150.00 spent so far.
Try them, they are very helpfull and it makes a vast improvement.
We can talk quietly at 70 mph easily.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi navman,

Have done it with three vans yes it does work,we did it on a 95 boxer we had,it was that noisy i had sore throat by the time we got anywhere,trying to talk over it.

Not done this van,maybe husband is trying to tell me something :wink:


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob

I fitted a kit to my previous van which was Ford transit based, that van was very noisy and the improvement was vast. It actually made listening to the radio or having a conversation possible in the cab.

I'm thinking i'll have a good look at the kit on the site that merpb has mentioned, it looks cheaper than what i paid for mine.

I had all the bulkhead covered, all the floor in the cab, the footwells and arches, and an engine blanket. Also the pads that stop the door skins vibrating.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Thanks folks...will look into it

bob


----------

